# San Diego, CA



## mythusmage (Apr 24, 2002)

Established group. Reachable by public transit. 

No loons. 

D20 Modern playtesters wanted.

Reply via email.


----------



## mythusmage (Apr 26, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## mythusmage (Apr 26, 2002)

another bump


----------



## mythusmage (Apr 27, 2002)

Bump attack!


----------

